
Xkcd 838 - amjd
http://xkcd.com/838/
======
tux
You can check sudo incidents reports with;

    
    
      sudo journalctl /bin/sudo

~~~
atmosx
Under Linux yes. FreeBSD and MacOSX sudo doesn't support 'journalctl', 'sudo'
messages go to the log daemon.

~~~
viraptor
On Linux sudo messages also go to devlog. It just happens to be directed to
journald on many Linux systems.

~~~
wallstquant
Is there a good resource for understanding all the different logs available on
different systems?

